# Haus Amberg - any experience with this breeder?



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

I tried searching the forum and couldn't find any info on Haus Amberg. Does anyone have any experience with this breeder? Feel free to PM me. The reviews on Facebook are great and they have been quick to respond to my messages:


https://www.facebook.com/HausAmbergShepherds
German Shepherd Breeder Puppies For Sale : Haus Amberg Shepherds ? Haus Amberg Shepherds is dedicated to preserving and breeding German Shepherd dog by providing quality German shepherd dogs to our customers in the US


Thank you!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I was considering using one of their stud dogs, but ended up passing on him (nothing wrong with them or the dog). I spoke with Patrick on the phone and he was very forthright with information.

While I did not move forward with using their stud dog, I'd certainly consider again. I had a very positive experience (especially since we have a big time differential)


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

Xeph said:


> I was considering using one of their stud dogs, but ended up passing on him (nothing wrong with them or the dog). I spoke with Patrick on the phone and he was very forthright with information.
> 
> While I did not move forward with using their stud dog, I'd certainly consider again. I had a very positive experience (especially since we have a big time differential)


Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are they attempting to preserve in the GSD ?

I would have some questions , the primary one being why are there no dogs bearing the kennel / breeder's name used for breeding ? 

Seems to me that all breedings are from imports , from show lines, and are first generation .


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

carmspack said:


> what are they attempting to preserve in the GSD ?
> 
> I would have some questions , the primary one being why are there no dogs bearing the kennel / breeder's name used for breeding ?
> 
> Seems to me that all breedings are from imports , from show lines, and are first generation .


Thank you Carmen, that is a very valid point. Looking at some of the other breeders on my short list, they all have breeding dogs that carry their kennel name, as well as some imports.


----------

